# CPU OCing freezes my pc completely



## peterako (May 16, 2008)

my pc configuration
CPU:AMD Athlon64 3400+(2,41)
MOBO:K8N Neo MS-7030 G52-M7030X6(AGP, 754 socket)
GPU:sapphire radeon HD3850 512Mb agp retail
PSU:Hiper HPU-4S425
RAM:super tallent 2gigs(2x1) ddr1 400Mz

below is my case.
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.650597

here is the heatsink i use.
http://www.e-shop.gr/show_per.phtml?id=PER.806586

and this is my PSU
http://www.hardshop.gr/thumb.php?path=45645645645645.jpg&size=2


the factory frequency of my fsb is 200 and the speed of the CPU is 2,4gigs. when im overcloacking it to 209 and beyond(around 2,5gigs) i have an anomaly. when i run a game, while i'm ingame(not menus) the pc completely freezes. when i say completely i mean it. nothing can be done. i have to press the startup button until it shuts down.

i have three theories on what the problem is.

1-the PSU is not enough
2-overheat
3-my CPU is not meant for overcloaking, although my mobo is(it has all the neseccery bios options and thats why i bought it).

NOTES: the FSB can go up to 214 before the pc becomes unstable and needs higher voltage.


----------



## d_animality (Nov 25, 2007)

i cant hardly see your CPU brands and watts...can u specify them. this can also due to overheating .. using HWMonitor can specify your idle and max temp .. u can download it here --> http://www.cpuid.com/hwmonitor.php


----------



## peterako (May 16, 2008)

d_animality said:


> i cant hardly see your CPU brands and watts...can u specify them. this can also due to overheating .. using HWMonitor can specify your idle and max temp .. u can download it here --> http://www.cpuid.com/hwmonitor.php


i've written a detailed report on my system specs at the top of the thread.
my psu watts are 425.


----------



## Kronio (Jul 11, 2008)

It's not overheating because it would turn off automatically. 
Firstly i advise you to get a better PSU try that


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

I don't know if this your problem, but in some socket 754 boards the AGP bus is not locked so as you raise the FSB for the CPU you are also increasing the AGP bus which causes instability fairly quickly.


----------



## peterako (May 16, 2008)

mattlock said:


> I don't know if this your problem, but in some socket 754 boards the AGP bus is not locked so as you raise the FSB for the CPU you are also increasing the AGP bus which causes instability fairly quickly.


it could be, is there anything i can do to check it out?


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

http://www.msicomputer.com/product/p_spec.asp?model=k8n_neo_platinum

If that's your board, then it has a working AGP/PCI lock. The 1st gen boards based on the NF3 150 chipset didn't have the lock but the NF3 250 chipset fixed the problem.

When you are attempting to OC are dropping the HTT multiplier?

Drop your HT Freq to X2 or X3
Set your AGP Freq to 200 (default)

If you still experience instability you might need to loosen your RAM timings and /or increase you vCore a tad. 

On a side note, some games are more sensitive to OCing than others.

Also, are you testing your OC stability with Prime95 or Orthos?


----------



## peterako (May 16, 2008)

mattlock said:


> http://www.msicomputer.com/product/p_spec.asp?model=k8n_neo_platinum
> 
> If that's your board, then it has a working AGP/PCI lock. The 1st gen boards based on the NF3 150 chipset didn't have the lock but the NF3 250 chipset fixed the problem.
> 
> ...


the problem has disappeared miracusly. the only thing i did is that i changed my old crapy case with the new one you see in my system description. i didn't tried to OC the cpu in my new case before thus assuming that the problem was due to overheat.

oh, and here is the current cpu tempertures with the FSB showing 211

min: 49c
average: 50c
max: 60c

by the way, i don't use stress programs i'm just using my pc for atleast half a day before OCing further.


----------



## InfernalSolo (Nov 8, 2006)

I highly recommend running a stress testing program such as Prime95. To ensure a 100% stable OC you must be sure that you can run with absolute maximum stress on the system for hours without any problems. Normal use (even playing hardware-challenging games such as Crysis) simply does not put the system under maximum stress. It's like filling a container with water to test for leaks, but you only fill it 3/4 of the way full. You don't know if that last 1/4 has any leaks. A stress testing program such as Prime95 or Orthos is the only way to ensure that your system is stable.


----------



## mattlock (Dec 28, 2005)

InfernalSolo said:


> I highly recommend running a stress testing program such as Prime95. To ensure a 100% stable OC you must be sure that you can run with absolute maximum stress on the system for hours without any problems. Normal use (even playing hardware-challenging games such as Crysis) simply does not put the system under maximum stress. It's like filling a container with water to test for leaks, but you only fill it 3/4 of the way full. You don't know if that last 1/4 has any leaks. A stress testing program such as Prime95 or Orthos is the only way to ensure that your system is stable.


I couldn't have said it better myself. :smile:

The other advantage to stressing with P95 is you'll findout what your max temp is going to hit. It will be higher when running Prime95 that it will be just gaming.

BTW, since you are running a single core CPU, you'll want to run Prime95. Orthos is made for dual core CPUs. It basically just runs two instances of P95.

The link below is little guide on how to use P95 along with a link to the direct download.
CPU Stress Test


----------

